# good inside temperature



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

Any thoughts on thermostat settings for the goldens indoors welcomed.

Ours seem to feel too warm if set over 64 degrees.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Our house is between 60 and 65 in the winter, and in the summer, between 69 and 74. We rarely let it get above 75 in the summer, but it would be financially irresponsible to cool our house much more than we do! Joy has never seemed uncomfortable (panting, listless, etc.) at the higher temps, although she does love to position herself in front of the vents! We have noticed a big change in her coat between summer and winter.


----------



## Mayas way (Jan 23, 2011)

*temp addendum*

Maybe it's more how warm do we go in winter then.
Also, I'd imagine the warmer months inside temperature have a LOT to do with where we live. Oregon does not get too terribly hot or humid, so most likely our pups do not acclimate themselves all that well when it does get hot and sticky...certainly the case for me. ~Dave


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Our house got to 36 degrees celcius (98.6 fahrenheit) two days ago. It was horrible and we don't have any kind of cooling even though we live in Australia.

You know, our pup seemed to handle it best out of all of us. She is young so that's on her side but we gave her a cool paddle pool to get into if she needed and I think her saving grace was a wet towel. She would cuddle on it and sleep.

Today is 30 degrees (86 F) and much more bearable. She is honestly doing fine - not like me who is useless and all household tasks are on hold until it cools down again.

I think it's all relative. When you live in a cold climate, I think you feel the heat quickly.

When we were in Thailand it was 27 degrees (80.6 F) and people who lived there were wearing coats because it was a "cold snap". We were flabergasted!

So I think the point of my post is that dogs, like people, adapt to their climate quite well.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My thermometer is set at 67-68 during the winter, and the dogs seem very comfortable. I don't remember what temp I used last summer, as I just moved to the desert a few months ago. But the dogs seemed fine inside with the AC on. I don't set it too low, as I don't like to be cold during the summer and electric bills can get really bad if the AC runs all the time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We keep the house at 68F in the winter and 72F in the summer. The dogs always seemed to adjust.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Winter time we keep it set on 65 and summer time 70.


----------

